
Oxford English Dictionary extends hunt for regional words around the world - gruseom
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/jun/19/oxford-english-dictionary-extends-hunt-for-regional-words-around-the-world
======
kadal
I think they need to go through this:
[http://www.samosapedia.com/by_language/english](http://www.samosapedia.com/by_language/english)

Great way to timepass btw.

------
Finnucane
Anyone interested in this might also like the Dictionary of American Regional
English:

[http://daredictionary.com/](http://daredictionary.com/)

(unfortunately, not free for full access)

~~~
hessenwolf
The English language versus the German language is like data scientists versus
actuaries. English had no quality control; the oxford still uses adverbs but
ignores ye for plural second person, and they for third person singular, but
who fucking cares? The German language remembers every exception, and, by the
way, wegen was dativ before it was genitive, and is like solving simultaneous
partial differential equatons to speak.

Lower regulation leads to more development and higher risk.

Let’s accept that trade-off and go intelligently forward.

------
jl6
Does anyone know where the OED draws the line on niche jargon and slang?
There’s a lot of self-conscious neologism and silliness in in publications
such as The New Hacker’s Dictionary and Urbandictionary, but also a lot of
genuine words that have genuine meaning in niche communities.

~~~
oldcynic
It seems to avoid niche and profession specific coinages pretty well so they
must be looking for candidates to spill over into more general usage.

I wonder if they're uniq -c everything lodged at the British Library each
year.

They're descriptive rather than prescriptive so are constantly adapting to new
usages, and spellings. Which probably means that it's only a matter of time
before "loose" is an accepted spelling of "lose" rather than an entirely
different meaning. :(

~~~
lgessler
I was going to write something more cranky, and then I looked at your username
and had a laugh. Irregardless of your perceptive on this, it is good to be
self-conscience.

~~~
oldcynic
> Irregardless of your perceptive on this, it is good to be self-conscience

Well played! Perfectly acceptable internet usage. Especially in a world with
auto-correct. :)

Yet somehow lose/loose grates a little when a they're/their or it's/its
doesn't. Possibly as the mental pronunciation has already led me down a blind
alley. Or possibly I have no idea why. I almost never make comment.

~~~
ghaff
I tend to suspect that lose/loose, break/brake, etc. are often a case of the
user not knowing the difference as they often appear consistently in a
comment. Whereas, even though I know the difference between it's and its (for
example), I still just make a mistake now and then because of mental
pronunciation.

But I don't comment either although I notice and twinge a bit :-)

------
byron_fast
I submitted a regional racial slur: "prug". Is that acceptable?

